

Ask HN: Splitting profits between a programmer and a sysad/network engineer? - ajushi

Hi guys!<p>Let's say my friend and I got a nice freelance job going that pays a lot. I did the software dev and he does the sysad and networking duties. How do we split the profits?<p>To make it a bit more complicated, what if we outsourced some of the tasks. How do we know how much to split?<p>Any help/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance for helping us out!
======
fusiongyro
You're about to learn that you should _absolutely never_ postpone figuring
this out until after you go into business. There are almost certainly going to
be hard feelings. If I were you, I'd split it 50/50 and call it even, unless
that's really unfair to your friend somehow. Then spend tomorrow figuring out
how you're going to split profits moving forward in a way that neither of you
feels shafted--or you'll lose your friend or your business partner, or both.

------
mithras
I'd make a realistic list of hours worked, both take your hours * hourly rate
out of the total, pay the outsourcing fees and divide the rest 50/50.

------
codegeek
Please discuss and agree on the specific terms _before_ doing anything. You
will thank yourself later on.

